# James Nachtwey



## TwistMyArm (May 25, 2003)

I just thought I'd share with some of you a photo essay by James Nachtwey. It was an Time assignment on the Palestinians and there are some incredible photographs. 
Under Nachtwey's bio you can also find more photo essay's for other assignments that he's done for time. Undoubtedly many of you have seen his photographs before. He's one many awards and if you take a look at some of his work you'll know why.
I should warn you that some of the photographs may be disturbing to some. 
http://www.time.com/time/2002/nachtwey/


----------

